# Sismos que ocorrem em Portugal e no Mundo registados na estação da Mitra - Évora



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jul 2010 às 00:05)

Ora bem!!! Este Tópico destina-se à publicação das imagens do gráfico do Sismógrafo da Universidade de Évora sediado no pólo da Mitra, perto da Aldeia de Valverde. Tenho todos os registos ocorridos desde o Sismo sentido na madrugada do dia 17 de Dezembro de 2009. Com excepção para algumas falhas por motivo de a estação ter ido abaixo! Sabem como é... os apoios económicos à Universidade não são muitos e fazemos um esforço para que tudo corra pelo melhor e que esteja sempre a operar!! 
São registos ocorridos em Todo o Mundo e que são cá registados. Como é obvio alguns são também ocorridos no nosso pais. em cada registo vou por a legenda de onde foi e a magnitude.

Portugal Gorringe 17-12-2009:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Haiti  7.1 -12-01-2010: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Atlântico, 4.9 - 08-02-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Japão - 26-02-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Chile 8.8 - 27-02-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Golfe de Cadiz, 05-03-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Chile, 7.2 - 11-03-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Portugal, 3.5 - Monção 22-03-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


E Sousel, 4.1 - 27-03-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


SW Cabo Sº Vivente,  4.2 - 31-03-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


1º Ilhas Salomão, 6.8, 2º Espanha, 6.3, 11-04-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


China, 6.9 - 13-04-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Mar de Marrocos, 4,3 - 22-04-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Mar de Bering, 6.5, 6.0 - 30-04-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Chile, 6.5 - 06-05-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Norte da Argélia, 5.1 - 14-05-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Brasil, 6.5 - 24-05-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Rift Atlántico, 6.0, 25-05-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ilhas Vanuatu, 7.4 - 27-05-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ilhas Nicobar, India, 7.5 - 12-06-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Papuásia, 7.0, 16-06-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Évora, 2.3, 24-06-2010 (Sentido) ( Ultima linha, o do meio foi no estreito de gibraltar):




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ilhas Salomão, 6.7, 26-06-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


OAXACA, MEXICO, 6.3, 2010-06-30:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Estreito de Gibraltar, 3.9, 05-07-2010




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Estreito de Gibraltar, 3.7, 06-07-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Chile, 6.2, 12-07-2010




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


1ºFOX ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, 6.7, 2º e 3ºNEW BRITAIN REGION, P.N.G. 7.1 - 7.2 - 18-07-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


1º Crise sísmica na Grécia. 2º Rift Médio Atlântico, 5.5. 3º(no fim) Irão, 5.8 - 20-07-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ilhas Vanuatu, 6.2 - 22-07-2010




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


1º Gorringe, 4.2, - 2º, 3º e 4º Golf de Moro, Mindanao, Filipinas, 7.3, 7.4, e 7.4 respectivamente - 23-07-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jul 2010 às 20:12)

Ora já ca estão as imagens dos registos publicadas!

Irei actualizar comforme as ocorrencias


----------



## jorgepaulino (25 Jul 2010 às 01:19)

Pode colocar as imagens de 16/06/2009 e 17/06/2009 ?

Já agora, se possível podia fazer uma foto reportagem de como é o sismógrafo e explicar como funciona ?

Obrigado! 

Edit: só agora é que vi que só tinha registos desde Dezembro. Que pena.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2010 às 01:21)

Obrigado pelo material Gil, muito interessante.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jul 2010 às 12:25)

Podem tambem consultar o grafico no site do centro:
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/

Que hoje parece estar em baixo outra vez. 

Toda a informação de como funciona esta ai também. 

Eu apenas tenho guardado as imagens onde há ocorrencia. =S

Mas todas entre esse periodo onde ha ocorrecia registada estão postadas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jul 2010 às 23:25)

Bahh... Houve mais um sismo do qual se teria uma bela imagem de certeza... Mas o nosso sismografo esta em baixo... 4.2 a Sul do Algarve...


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Jul 2010 às 10:42)

Caro Gil_Algarvio, está ligado de alguma forma à sismologia/geofisica?

Pegando no 1º sismo do Chile, e se cada linha corresponde a meia hora, então a terra esteve continuamente a tremer ? Aliás, em outros sismos os registos prolongam-se por muitos minutos ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Jul 2010 às 12:37)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Caro Gil_Algarvio, está ligado de alguma forma à sismologia/geofisica?
> 
> Pegando no 1º sismo do Chile, e se cada linha corresponde a meia hora, então a terra esteve continuamente a tremer ? Aliás, em outros sismos os registos prolongam-se por muitos minutos ...



Eu sou aluno da Licenciatura em Geografia na Universidade de Évora. Não estou directamente ligado mas indirectamente estamos muito ligados sim. 

A Terra teve continuamente a tremer sim. Mas a diferença entre as ondas sismicas P e as S. Onde as P são as que chegam primeiro, transmitem-se pelos solidos, ou seja, crusta terrestre e as S pelos liquidos, Manto neste caso, onde á magma. podem-se ver muito claramente em outras imagens as diferenças entre estas as ondas sismicas. As S são sempre mais suaves.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Jul 2010 às 19:09)

M 6.3 - MORO GULF, MINDANAO, PHILIPPINES - 2010-07-29:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Ago 2010 às 21:28)

Vanuatu, 7.5 - 10-08-2010





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Ago 2010 às 20:15)

Equador - 7.1, 12-08-2010:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jorgepaulino (12 Ago 2010 às 20:22)

Aquelas linhas entre as 0:00 e 5:30 mais mexidas quer dizer o quê? Sismos? Onde ocorreram durante toda a noite ????


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Ago 2010 às 22:51)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Aquelas linhas entre as 0:00 e 5:30 mais mexidas quer dizer o quê? Sismos? Onde ocorreram durante toda a noite ????



Foram sim claro!! hehehe...

Foi uma madrugada muito "mexida" ainda com replicas em Vanuatu e uns mais pequenos na Turquia e em vais regioes.

E certemente tambem la estão camuflados os de Arraiolos.


----------



## jorgepaulino (13 Ago 2010 às 11:24)

Bem, esta ciencia é bastante interessante. Pena que não haja ainda mais divulgação de forma a que as pessoas saibam realmente o que se passa e possam estar ainda mais treinadas e preparadas para alguma eventualidade.

Já agora, será que alguém sabe ou tem conhecimento, se já foi feita alguma análise ao porquê de a norte da vila de Arraiolos ocorrerem com bastante regularidade pequenos sismos a muito pouca profundidade? É que semelhante zona talvez só Monchique e são muito mais fracos ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Ago 2010 às 20:14)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Bem, esta ciencia é bastante interessante. Pena que não haja ainda mais divulgação de forma a que as pessoas saibam realmente o que se passa e possam estar ainda mais treinadas e preparadas para alguma eventualidade.
> 
> Já agora, será que alguém sabe ou tem conhecimento, se já foi feita alguma análise ao porquê de a norte da vila de Arraiolos ocorrerem com bastante regularidade pequenos sismos a muito pouca profundidade? É que semelhante zona talvez só Monchique e são muito mais fracos ...



Os sismos ocorridos ao redor de arraiolos, mais concretamente quase sempre a NW devem-se a uma falha de fraca intensidade mas um pouquinho constante. Esta vem de sul para norte, Sendo a mesma que deflagrou o pequeno sismo sentido no dia 26 de junho deste ano a sul da Évora, (12 km a sul).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Ago 2010 às 00:17)

Mais um para o colecção...

MARIANA ISLANDS REGION - 7.2, 13-08-2010:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

(Os dois relevos de madrugada e inicio na manhã foram na Crista média atlantica - Açores)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Ago 2010 às 00:08)

1º Estreito de Gibraltar- 3.3 -  2º na falha de Josephine, 3.9 - 25-08-2010:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Set 2010 às 11:55)

M 7.3 - SOUTH ISLAND OF NEW ZEALAND - 2010-09-03:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Set 2010 às 17:03)

Afeganistão, 6,3 - 17-09-2010:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Out 2010 às 19:56)

Forte aparato ams pouco registo a chegar por cá..~
7.6 KEP. MENTAWAI REGION, INDONESIA 25-10-2010





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Jan 2011 às 21:43)

Ontem em SANTIAGO DEL ESTERO, ARGENTINA
Magnitude de 6.9





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

SW paquistão.  7.4M

18-01-2011




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mar 2011 às 10:39)

4.0 a Norte de Silves





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## actioman (26 Mar 2011 às 10:44)

Gil e o do Japão? Não tiveram registo?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mar 2011 às 11:13)

actioman disse:


> Gil e o do Japão? Não tiveram registo?



Tivemos sim, eu tinha postado no tópico mesmo do sismo do japão, mas fica aqui também porque vele a pena. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PTbig (26 Mar 2011 às 11:25)

Boas pessoal.

Por difícil que possa parecer hoje senti o sismo que houje na zona do Algarve aqui em Sintra


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mar 2011 às 11:43)

O sismo de hoje registado em Évora:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Abr 2011 às 18:56)

Cá ficam mais dois registos:
6.2, 01-01-2011 Creta, Grécia





1º 6.5, Mexico - 2º 7.4, Japão, 07-04-2011


----------

